# Essere segnati dalla sfiga



## miss melancholy

Hi Everyone Again 
ho cercato sul WR Dictionary come poter dire *segnato (in senso figurato ovviamente)*, ma non so come renderlo nella maniera più emotiva possibile.
Quello che intendo dire è _Una ragazza/una persona/io, segnata dalla sfiga (nella sua vita):


_ My attempts:_
She's a maid/girl doomed by jinx/rotten luck in life
My life has always been filled up with bad luck throughout
I am branded/scarred with rotten luck all along_

Siccome ho trovato una moltitudine di voci per il termine segnato, volevo sapere da voi quale è la più adatta
Kindly thank you in advance


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Miss! Sai cos'è - _luck_ è un po' meno presente come concetto nella vita, almeno, Inglese, che in quello Italiano. Voglio dire, è un concetto alla quale si riferisce ma molto meno che in Italian, nel mio esperienza, ergo forse meno modi soliti per quantificarlo! 
Non so, _she's always been cursed with rotten luck?_


----------



## rrose17

Doomed and scarred are both too strong I think. And they imply a whole other story that may or may not be present. The word maid for girl is extremely old fashioned. Another suggestion
_She's a girl whose life has had bad luck written all over it._


----------



## miss melancholy

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Miss! Sai cos'è - _luck_ è un po' meno presente come concetto nella vita, almeno, Inglese, che in quello Italiano. Voglio dire, è un concetto alla quale si riferisce ma molto meno che in Italian, nel mio esperienza, ergo forse meno modi soliti per quantificarlo!
> Non so, _she's always been cursed with rotten luck?_


_Cursed_ would properly be more "maledetta" than "segnata",  however.
Well, I see, that's why I don't like using _bad luck, rotten luck and synonyms_, I was looking for a heavier term to put on my phrase.


----------



## miss melancholy

rrose17 said:


> Doomed and scarred are both too strong I think. And they imply a whole other story that may or may not be present. The word maid for girl is extremely old fashioned. Another suggestion
> _She's a girl whose life has had bad luck written all over it._


Hey rose, ci becchiamo nuovamente, eh? 
Beh, comunque immaginavo fossero termini molto forti, ma l'idea che vorrei dare è proprio questa..
La frase che hai formulato mi sembra buona, però non abbastanza per quel che vorrei esprimere (e conta che vorrei portarla più sulla prima persona che sulla terza comunque..)


----------



## luway

Stai quindi cercando qualcosa per "essere perseguitati dalla sfortuna"? Nel caso ho trovato questo, qui su WR: la sfortuna lo perseguita - he’s dogged by misfortune.


----------



## miss melancholy

luway said:


> Stai quindi cercando qualcosa per "essere perseguitati dalla sfortuna"? Nel caso ho trovato questo, qui su WR: la sfortuna lo perseguita - he’s dogged by misfortune.


Nella pratica, il senso potrebbe essere anche quello, ma io intendevo dare più il significato di "segnato" vero e proprio, cioè che la sfortuna continua non solo a manifestarsi, ma ha segnato proprio nella vita passata. E poi, sottolineare pure il fatto che si ripercuote "da sempre", quindi non so, un "all along", "throughout her/my life", no?


----------



## luway

Ho capito, ti serve passare sia il fatto che ha avuto molta sfortuna nella sua vita sia che questo l'ha segnata.. Senti, per provare ad arrivarci, potresti dirci in che modo la persona si sente segnata dalla sfortuna, che risultati ha avuto su di lei? Forse il senso di 'essere segnata' riusciamo a renderlo per un'altra via


----------



## miss melancholy

Credo che *segnata *sia proprio l'aggettivo più calzante che riesco ad attribuire. Ad ogni modo, tagliando corto, la persona in questione sono io. Per evitare di spostare la discussione troppo sul personale, dico solo segnata in senso strettamente emotivo e morale, segnata da tristezze e delusioni profonde che non sono mai veramente sbiadite. Pensavo che il termine _jinx-jinxed_ fosse molto appropriato per questo..


----------



## BristolGirl

I would say 'a victim of misfortune'.


----------



## miss melancholy

BristolGirl said:


> I would say 'a victim of misfortune'.


Yes, but this is quite a noun value you give. I need to translate the common adjective "marked" in a very emotional way.


----------



## london calling

miss melancholy said:


> Credo che *segnata *sia proprio l'aggettivo più calzante che riesco ad attribuire. Ad ogni modo, tagliando corto, la persona in questione sono io. Per evitare di spostare la discussione troppo sul personale, dico solo segnata in senso strettamente emotivo e morale, segnata da tristezze e delusioni profonde che non sono mai veramente sbiadite. Pensavo che il termine _jinx-jinxed_ fosse molto appropriato per questo..


_Segnare_...si dice in inglese che qualcosa "leaves its mark"._ Misfortune has left its mark on me_, forse.


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear Miss,
Not sure I understand what you mean - but saying 'she was truly a victim of misfortune' is quite emotional, I think.

LC - that's a much better suggestion !


----------



## miss melancholy

@londoncalling: I could have easily supposed that's so, "Leave the mark on sth", and yet "Misfortune has left its mark on me" would turn out good eventually. However, I'd prefer to keep sentence unchanged, and make it by the following construction: noun+verb+adjective+preposition+noun, passive implied, to be clearer.  @bristolgirl: nope bg, I do like your version anyway! I meant it was pretty different from how I settled mine by mother tongue, and explained you I wanted not to accept other way of translation. It's not a lack at all!


----------



## rrose17

miss melancholy said:


> Pensavo che il termine _jinx-jinxed_ fosse molto appropriato per questo..


I don't think jinx(ed) would suit your needs here. It doesn't sound that serious. Misfortune, to me, has a 19th century Jane Austin feel about it. If you are referring to yourself, a lot of the above could very easily sound overly self-pitying, _Oh woe is me! Why do the gods hate me so?! _Something a little more vernacular could be
_I have been burnt by bad luck my whole life. _


----------



## london calling

Se inveve ti piace qualcosa di più datata, decisamente letteraria: _Misfortune marks me/has marked my life_. Ma sono decisamente espressioni alla Jane Austen!


----------



## miss melancholy

rrose17 said:


> I don't think jinx(ed) would suit your needs here. It doesn't sound that serious. Misfortune, to me, has a 19th century Jane Austin feel about it. If you are referring to yourself, a lot of the above could very easily sound overly self-pitying, _Oh woe is me! Why do the gods hate me so?! _Something a little more vernacular could be
> _I have been burnt by bad luck my whole life. _



Honestly, I must say, I adore old-fashioned/ancient terms as "misfortune" (I would like to hold it in..) and anyway, my purpose is to convey heaviness and emotion to the utmost.


----------



## BristolGirl

Hello again - misfortune is a word I would write without placing it in any particular century, and would also use in speech depending on the context. However that's not the point - it can never in a million years be a translation for 'sfiga' !!!!!  


> Again, I'd rather get a translation that's closer to the original as much as it's possible.  It has to be completely revolutionized in its form?


I think if you want the vernacular and the emotion you have to steer completely away from the Italian.
In which case back to Rose's suggestion :


> _She's a girl whose life has had bad luck written all over it._


----------



## miss melancholy

BristolGirl said:


> Hello again - misfortune is a word I would write without placing it in any particular century, and would also use in speech depending on the context. However that's not the point - it can never in a million years be a translation for 'sfiga' !!!!!
> 
> I think if you want the vernacular and the emotion you have to steer completely away from the Italian.
> In which case back to Rose's suggestion :



Calm down BG, I didn't mean to arise you anger in any way..Whaaat??I was  almost sure 'misfortune' could be translated as "sfiga", even if its  relating entry is "sfortuna"! Moreover, I should be leaving off Italy  forever, so it's right to steer away my native language. 
As things  are as previously said, I'd better use the first person now, remove  "life" and "girl" because I considered them optional in the end, and  make all over with a passive form.
I try..
_I am marked/burnt with bad luck from all along_ ?

(Sorry dear people, I don't want to seem boring


----------



## BristolGirl

Oh dear -I wasn't at all angry ! Quite the opposite, I was actually very amused by the 19th century word 'misfortune' meeting the 21st century word 'sfiga' !!!! Quite a clash ! But I have no other suggestions I'm afraid - I'd stick to Rrose's.
Good night !


----------



## rrose17

I think you may have misinterpreted BG's comments. I don't think she was particularly annoyed. Were you, BG?
I think you have to put this in the passive voice "I have been marked/burnt by bad luck all along" (not *from *all along) although this would imply a certain specific time period, like since we first met, since I first came here, etc.


----------



## miss melancholy

Per sicurezza, sono appena andata a rivedere il significato di _jinx_ e sì, ha un'accezione abbastanza, forse troppo rude per quello che volevo esprimere : *iella, iettatore, malocchio, menagramo...*(oddio )..Dunque, l'unico modo per dire sfiga è _bad/rotten luck_? E sono ancora insicura sul_ segnato.._Dovrei lasciare il neutro"marked" o c'è qualcosa di più forte?


----------



## miss melancholy

@paulfromitaly: what's happened? didn't get why should I have edit..
PS: Can anyone reply me above?


----------



## luway

miss melancholy said:


> @paulfromitaly: what's happened? didn't get why should I have edit..
> PS: Can anyone reply me above?



(Quando vuoi inserire commenti multipli, anche se a più risposte che hai ricevuto, qui sul forum è richiesto di farlo in uno stesso post. Se ti dovesse capitare di scordarlo, basta che copi quanto hai scritto nel secondo messaggio postato, lo cancelli e posti quel testo nel primo commento utilizzando il tasto 'Edit'. Ovviamente, stessa cosa se semplicemente desideri aggiungere un commento qualche tempo dopo aver già inserito il primo. Ciao )


----------



## miss melancholy

A dire il vero, non l'ho capita benissimo, ma casomai me la rispeghi in seguito..
Continuo però ad avere ancora dei dubbi su *segnato*: per esempio, in una frase tipo _mi ha segnato profondamente,_ sarebbe _it has had profoundly/deeply marked me_? Il contesto è più o meno lo stesso, ma insisto a voler capire come dare una sfumatura di segnato internamente in maniera profonda, e _marked_ mi sembra troppo plain per questo.


----------



## luway

miss melancholy said:


> A dire il vero, non l'ho capita benissimo, ma casomai me la rispeghi in seguito..



Per quanto possibile, nel forum si cerca di non postare messaggi in successione (com'era capitato a te di fare ieri, postandone tre a distanza di qualche minuto l'uno dall'altro).

Nel caso in cui venga postato un primo commento/reply e a distanza di poco venga in mente di aggiungere dell'altro, il suggerimento è di usare il tasto EDIT per poter aggiungere al messaggio --che era già stato postato-- ciò che si desiderava dire ancora.

Anche dovessero essere risposte diverse a utenti diversi, è preferibile usare il multi-quote (l'icona con "nuvoletta/fumetto +" sulla destra), così si otterrà comunque 1 solo messaggio, non una serie di messaggi postati da uno stesso utente.

Questo rende agli altri la lettura della discussione più chiara.


Spero di essere riuscita a spiegarmi ora, ciao!


----------



## rrose17

To say "this experience marked me profoundly." is in fact quite strong, and not neutral at all.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Could she use "to scar" or Misfortune/bad luck has scarred me deeply/left deep scars or something like that?

I have no idea if to scar collocates with misfortune/bad luck. I just thought it is indeed an emotional verb and might work. Now, let's wait for natives


----------



## london calling

ElFrikiChino said:


> Misfortune/bad luck has scarred me deeply/left deep scars


----------



## miss melancholy

luway said:


> Per quanto possibile, nel forum si cerca di non postare messaggi in successione (com'era capitato a te di fare ieri, postandone tre a distanza di qualche minuto l'uno dall'altro).
> 
> Nel caso in cui venga postato un primo commento/reply e a distanza di poco venga in mente di aggiungere dell'altro, il suggerimento è di usare il tasto EDIT per poter aggiungere al messaggio --che era già stato postato-- ciò che si desiderava dire ancora.
> 
> Anche dovessero essere risposte diverse a utenti diversi, è preferibile usare il multi-quote (l'icona con "nuvoletta/fumetto +" sulla destra), così si otterrà comunque 1 solo messaggio, non una serie di messaggi postati da uno stesso utente.
> 
> Questo rende agli altri la lettura della discussione più chiara.
> 
> 
> Spero di essere riuscita a spiegarmi ora, ciao!



Aspetta..Questa del Multi-Quote non la sapevo proprio!  Sono cambiate davvero un sacco di cose nel Forum ..Sì, infatti mi è capitato di postare messaggi a distanza ravvicinata ma mi creava un bel pò di casino.Ma se uso EDIT devo copiare il testo che mi interessa ed incollarlo, giusto? O posso cliccare MULTI-QUOTE e sperare che me lo faccia da solo ..Ho provato ad usarlo, e praticamente mi memorizza il tuo messaggio e me lo trasferisce in automatico sulla Quick Reply..


----------



## miss melancholy

rrose17 said:


> To say "this experience marked me profoundly." is in fact quite strong, and not neutral at all.


Mmm, I would like to avoid _experience _as a term, although it properly conveys the concept of *whole life*.. Besides that, nothing I said before seems to change..


> Could she use "to scar" or Misfortune/bad luck has scarred me deeply/left deep scars or something like that?


_To scar_ could be very appropriate, seeing that my intention implied a _provoking wounds_ meaning much..!!


> Misfortune/bad luck has scarred me deeply/left deep scars


Good as well!


----------

